# Classic v.s. Modern...



## ~Dan

Hey guys. So recently, a friend of mine on face book told me to be a little bit more open minded and look into the Shetlands and not just the miniatures. So Ive been researching some lately and like the classic version best, but I don't really see the difference between the two other than the Modern seems to be more refined. Would anyone mind pointing out the differences. Thank you! Have a happy holiday season!

Dan.


----------



## Leeana

The classics are very pretty elegant ponies..they do not move nearly as extreme as the modern and modern pleasure ponies. Then there are the foundations, which are a bit smaller and are less extreme..but still very elegant ponies, they are not to look like draft ponies; I think sometimes people get to caught up on bone ratio defining the difference between classic and foundation...there is so much more to it. I actually know and highly respect the person who helped write the standard of perfection that you read in the rulebook, its nice to have the actual insight as to what it means as well as the correct interpretation of it.

Foundation Pony







Classic Pony






Modern Pony (think "hackney")..


----------



## ~Dan

Hey Thanks Leeana! Now I see a deffinate difference between the 2 (or 3?). I think I seem to have a preference for the foundation or classic ponies over the modern ponies. Thanks again!

Dan.


----------



## muffntuf

Foundations are to have a bit more substance than classics, but not quite as refined.

Classics are refined, have a more level trot to the ground, do not raise their knees to above level of the shoulder. A foundation has a bit more substance.

Modern Pleasures are a division between the Moderns and the Classics. They have natural movement, their knees naturally raise just below level. They are to have a "pleasure" about them. They look a lot like Moderns, but some are pretty headed and have nice bodies.

Moderns are the oldest division of the ASPC and they have quite a bit of motion, often reaching high above level with their knees. They have a bit more of a spirited look about them, although they are very intelligent and have a work ethic that is hard to compare to any other breed. There was Hackney influence through breeding, but the books have been closed for quite some time now.

If you go back and look at the old Journals and pony magazines from the '50's '60's and early '70's you will not see much difference between the divisions, because there was only one division and all ponies were shown in what we consider the Modern division these days.

Each division is unique, or at least should be. The ASPC pony is a wonder. I bought my first 7 years ago. I was going to do just miniatures, but after seeing a couple mares at a sale - they came home with me. I haven't had so much fun, or so much challenge. They are smart and quick to learn their jobs. They give their all for you, and they want nothing less from you.

I have each division accept Foundation. I started into Hackney's as well and I have a breeding program for ASPR ponies, which is the division that came after the Modern division for the high stepping, fascinating ponies. They are truly fun to work with.


----------



## little lady

Good question Dan! I myself was wondering and thought it was a refinement factor but figured there was more.


----------



## JWC sr.

Like you when we first started looking at shetlands about 5 or 6 years ago, I was amazed at all the different divisions. But then went to our first show and the differences were really evident. I would suggest you that you go to one and it will become clear as a bell to you I bet.





Personally we settled on the classics and foundation bred horses and love them to death. You can't go wrong with any of them for sure though. After 25 + years with just mini's it was a big move for us, now days we have the mini's, foundation bred plus classics and enjoy all of them!!





Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide on!


----------



## Davie

I have had miniatures since 1994 and this year fell into shetlands head first. I've shown in most divisions in both AMHA and AMHR and have owned multi-national top ten winners in both registeries. In years past I had said I would never -- and now I'm enjoying eating my words one mouthful at a time -- never own a shetland. Half of my herd is now shetland or R/ASPC cross horses.

I'm like John Cherry in that I watched the shetland portion of our "R" shows here in Oklahoma and decided that I loved the Foundation and Classics the best. I'm a more "mature" person and can not handle the more spirited Modern shetland although I truely love to see them work and drive--they will take your breath away--but again with age being the better part of valor and loving to train my own I love the willingness and attitude of the Foundations and Classics.

In fact I picked up my yearling colt and a mature mare from John and Cindy Cherry at Congess last year and it was the colt's first show. Ice was stunning and in great shape. I won't bore you with the entire story but I was rewarded with winning Congress Reserve Champion Multi-Color Classic Stallion behind on of the best color horses being show to date. I was needless to say over the moon with the win--that just solidified my love of the shetland even more.

Also one nice thing about the Foundation/Classic shetland--they are shown without shoes--that can be a costly addition to showing Moderns.

I think you will find you will enjoy the shetlands as much as you do the miniatures.

Keep us posted -- but beware, they multiply just about as fast as the miniatures do.


----------



## JWC sr.

Boy isn't that the truth on the multipying comment. Oh well there are very few things you can buy that end up giving you as much enjoyment as watching these little horses do their thing in the pastures, ring etc.





Post some pictures of Ice when you get a chance Davie, i would love to see how he is doing.





Your papers are on the way for Konnie, Cindy sent them out yesterday!





Party is feeling left out by the way, that you have not bid on him. LOL


----------



## Davie

HUMM, John now I wonder why your herd is shrinking and mine is growing by leaps and bounds. Ice is a fat wooly bear right now and such a dream. I could not ask for a better attitude in a stallion. He also loves his paddock mates--Mr Moon a perlino multi-nationals champion driving gelding and his room mate Vermilyea Farms Southern Belle (the filly I bought at Tunica).

It has been really cold the last few mornings and he has just been playing and bucking up a storm. I can't wait to get him clipped in early spring and start getting him conditioned up for next show season. Of course he has to put on the big old "MACHO STALLION" I don't have to do what you say, but when you walk up to him he is just the biggest TEDDY BEAR.

If you have any photos of Ice from this summer or from the sale please send them to me as I still have not gotten his Congress Photo ordered from Washburn--need to do that ASAP. I still need one for the website.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Ok well I have to chime in here. I have always wanted ponies years ago I wanted to buy a driving pony from someone here on the fourm. Sadly I allowed my "mini" friends to talk me out of the need for not only a pony but a gelding.. Wish I would have bought that pony back then..

But I now own 3 Modern Bred ponies.. (let me be clear here though that I am not experienced enough to bring out any true potential that they might have which includes aides and training to get that movement)

They are all geldings and are just wonderful. I do not find them any hotter then some of my minis.

They are willing and smart and full of personality (like most minis) both my daughter and I really love the ponies and if I were to start all over again I would start with the ponies.

Yes the Moderns take a bit more work and knowledge when it comes to showing them to full potential.. (again something I DO NOT HAVE) but that doesnt mean I do not enjoy having them in my barn and playing with them and looking forward to showing them. Due to my lack of experience they might not get any blue ribbons but that is ok I am learning -


----------



## JWC sr.

The wins are nice Lisa, but the enjoyment of getting to watch, learn about and just basically enjoy what you like is the most important thing in our world. Most horse people just enjoy exactly that being around horses that turn them on. More power to you for your approach to these wonderful animals we all love!


----------



## ~Dan

Hey thanks for all of the information guys! Slowly the differences are beginning to make sense and now I want a pony lol. Unfortunately, I'm not in the position to buy right now but hopefully will be next summer, and if the right mini doesn't come along maybe a pony would fit the bill. I don't think I would get into any showing other than maybe some local driving trials, and I really like the look of the draftier stately ponies (like I do my minis) so any suggestions as too what type I could find that under? However, I am 6' 1" so maybe I wouldn't look so silly with a bit of a bigger animal





Dan.


----------



## JWC sr.

[Dan,

I am 6' 3" and you would look just fine behind any of them that hit your fancy. Personally I like the look of the classics and foundation horses. But with any of them modern, modern pleasure, classic or foundation bred you will be fine and really enjoy yourself. Good luck and let us know if we can be of any help in the future!


----------

